# Anyone else?



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

feel that they've gone smaller after not going to the gym for a day or two :confused1:

Just i feel alright when i go the gym , but when i have my day off either on a friday or weekend or something i always feel like i've gone smaller in size


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

It's all in the mind my friend. Just turn the mirror sideways, it'll make you look huge! (Household mirrors are designed to make you look taller & slimmer than you actually are so turning one sideways makes you look shorter & wider).


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As sad as this is l agree with you AND Squirrel.

I am the same, two days off and l feel like l have lost 8 months gains.... l know its in the mind but my god it gives me a kick up the ar*e to get back in there..


----------



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

How would you reccomend I did my gym workout as atm i work 4 times week

day , rest , day , rest etc?


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

had a day off yest and felt tiny when i got in the gym today, after a serious back session im back to thinkin im "well ard" haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I did shoulders and traps today full of T5 and Red Bull and fu*k me it was good....

I came out feeling like the hulk.... even the Mrs said l look massive, so l belted her for calling me fat !!


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I did shoulders and traps today full of T5 and Red Bull and fu*k me it was good....
> 
> I came out feeling like the hulk.... even the Mrs said l look massive, so l belted her for calling me fat !!


haha get her told!!! i had some NOX PUMP for the 1st time 2day and i can still feel it, very potent- didnt like it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RKO_VIPER said:


> haha get her told!!! i had some NOX PUMP for the 1st time 2day and i can still feel it, very potent- didnt like it.


I did a Red Star drink a while back. It was like l had done 5 grammes of speed ! My god it was like rocket fuel !


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

did you get much work done that day? i know id of been chattin nonsense to other gym goers while wiping my sweaty palms on my legs then tellin myself how fvcked i look in the mirrors haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RKO_VIPER said:


> did you get much work done that day? i know id of been chattin nonsense to other gym goers while wiping my sweaty palms on my legs then tellin myself how fvcked i look in the mirrors haha


I did and after todays workout the T5 and Red Bull is gonna be a regular thing !!

I fu**ing loved it mate.


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

i might give it a go mate, a pal of mine has got the T5, plus i could do with a kick up the ars3 with my cardio!

apologies to the OP for hijacking his thread, but im gonna do it anyway..... gemilky i started a thread on zrmc could you have a look mate?, just want piece of mind really.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RKO_VIPER said:


> i might give it a go mate, a pal of mine has got the T5, plus i could do with a kick up the ars3 with my cardio!
> 
> apologies to the OP for hijacking his thread, but im gonna do it anyway..... gemilky i started a thread on zrmc could you have a look mate?, just want piece of mind really.


Will do.


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> Will do.


cheers mate.


----------



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

So are t5's working good for you mate, i've got a tub and never thought to use them while doing weight sessions in the gym, but if reccomended I shall start to


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

idsn91 said:


> So are t5's working good for you mate, i've got a tub and never thought to use them while doing weight sessions in the gym, but if reccomended I shall start to


I was ROCKIN mate and went to town on my shoulders and traps.


----------



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

So they are good even for when building muscle?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

idsn91 said:


> So they are good even for when building muscle?


I dont see why not mate as long as you eat your gonna grow and if they give you that extra push when training then all the better IMO


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Iv'e had a couple of weeks of an ECA stack to burn off some fat. I thought my strength would start dropping immediately due to loosing weight. The stimulant effect however has made me train like such a savage that I today got a pb on the bench. Well chuffed.


----------



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah i went the gym today doing bi's and back after taking a t5 first, full of energy and felt amazing afterwards


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I always feel epic with rest. A few days off and I feel relaxed, powerfull, no aches and pains. Just feel like a tank.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I did shoulders and traps today full of T5 and Red Bull and fu*k me it was good....
> 
> I came out feeling like the hulk.... even the Mrs said l look massive, so l belted her for calling me fat !!


that'll teach her to engage her brain before her mouth


----------

